# NSFW - My First *legit* Boudoir Shoot



## DGMPhotography (Jun 9, 2018)

So I've done a couple of boudoir shoots, but most of them were paid gigs with a certain image in mind. This was the first TF boudoir shoot I've done, and I think it turned out okay! C&C welcome. 

1. 
 
2.  
3.  
4.  A little cliche, and I know it's supposed to be the panty, not the garter, but whatevs. 
5.  MY FAVORITE. 
6.  
7.  eh. I kinda like it. Kinda don't. 

Thanks!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 9, 2018)

Bump


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 9, 2018)

They look good to me, the first three are my favorite. But I know nothing about shooting Boudoir.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 9, 2018)

FITBMX said:


> They look good to me, the first three are my favorite. But I know nothing about shooting Boudoir.



Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2018)

very nice. really good framing 1,2,4,6,7

lighting and color looks good as well. your very talented


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2018)

5 is stunning!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2018)

Overall, nicely done. I have to admit though, I do not get 'girl upside down in a chair'. Posing-wise, this just seems awkward and uncomfortable to mr.


----------



## Granddad (Jun 10, 2018)

I'd say they look pretty good to me, too. I like the lighting, some may think they're over processed but I don't; it's the nature of the genre in my opinion.

Now I'm going into picky stuff and_ personal preferences_:

#1. Eyes to drown in!
#3. Did you notice that her garter belt is only secured at the back by one hook?
#4. The garter strap works fine instead of the panty. Think of it as classic rather than cliche.
#5. I like a lot but I wish you'd had her scoot backwards just a shade so the whole image could be a little more centrally balanced. (OCD?)
#6 Might be nice with her eyes open and looking upside down into the lens? Hmm? What do you think?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2018)

Grandad's C&C seems very much like what I think of these. And yes, I see why #5 is your favorite, since it has a sexy pose and wonderful lighting. I do agree with Grandad however that the OCD aspect of me also thinks she would have looked better in a more formally-balanced placement within the total frame area. And like Tirediron, I too do not quite "get" the upside down in a chair (or on a bed) pose; that said however, I not long ago had a 29 year-old young lady who asked me to shoot a boudoir set for her,and she specifically asked for that pose, and we discussed it and I brought up my total lack of enthusiasm for the pose, and she said, "But,but, it''s just so sexy, I love the pose!" In these, I think you made her look pretty good overall.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 11, 2018)

Granddad said:


> I'd say they look pretty good to me, too. I like the lighting, some may think they're over processed but I don't; it's the nature of the genre in my opinion.
> 
> Now I'm going into picky stuff and_ personal preferences_:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the specific feedback, granddad! 

Oh man..... #3 I'm just now seeing that! Doh! I've been trying to pay better attention to detail, but I clearly have much more to do. #5 yeah, I took a couple of her in different spots, and this one just ended up looking the best to me in most categories. It bothers me maybe a little bit, but I'm mostly happy with it. As for #6, that's a good idea. Should have taken some of her looking at me. But this was our last shot for the day, and she was visibly tired, so I got the shot and called it a day. 



Derrel said:


> Grandad's C&C seems very much like what I think of these. And yes, I see why #5 is your favorite, since it has a sexy pose and wonderful lighting. I do agree with Grandad however that the OCD aspect of me also thinks she would have looked better in a more formally-balanced placement within the total frame area. And like Tirediron, I too do not quite "get" the upside down in a chair (or on a bed) pose; that said however, I not long ago had a 29 year-old young lady who asked me to shoot a boudoir set for her,and she specifically asked for that pose, and we discussed it and I brought up my total lack of enthusiasm for the pose, and she said, "But,but, it''s just so sexy, I love the pose!" In these, I think you made her look pretty good overall.



I actually don't love the chair one, but I wanted to mix it up so we tried it. But it actually ended up being her favorite from the whole shoot!


----------



## JoeW (Jun 11, 2018)

Lovely work.  
1.  As to the "on your back, feet in the air"...models just seem to really like that pose and find it both elegant and sexy.  If it's TF then they should get to dictate some of the content/poses.
2.  Here's a hint for boudoir that can work wonders:  HIDE the lingerie.  Have her peering around a bathroom door.  Or peeking out from sheets.  Or wearing a man's dress shirt.  Or clutching a pillow.  With all of those, you get a hint of lace but something hidden.  It can be very sexy but appear less revealing.
3.   Think of using a bigger aperture to create more bokeh.  I think this is particularly effective with boudoir.

Last of all, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 11, 2018)

JoeW said:


> Lovely work.
> 1.  As to the "on your back, feet in the air"...models just seem to really like that pose and find it both elegant and sexy.  If it's TF then they should get to dictate some of the content/poses.
> 2.  Here's a hint for boudoir that can work wonders:  HIDE the lingerie.  Have her peering around a bathroom door.  Or peeking out from sheets.  Or wearing a man's dress shirt.  Or clutching a pillow.  With all of those, you get a hint of lace but something hidden.  It can be very sexy but appear less revealing.
> 3.   Think of using a bigger aperture to create more bokeh.  I think this is particularly effective with boudoir.
> ...



Thanks for the comment! I'll definitely continue to experiment. 

RE: 2, I actually did take a shot like that, but I didn't love it so I didn't use it. But here it is if you'd like to see!


----------

